# imovie 09 font outline - can't remove



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

Any Imovie 09 experts in the crowd? I cannot see how to remove the automatic white outline that is on the fonts. It's a problem. Anyone know how or can direct me to a tutorial? My searching has found nothing.

thanks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Might this thread help you out?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2809798?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------

